# Let's build a stoner playlist!



## loveulongtime (Oct 13, 2012)

High everyone. General music buff here. I have been having fun with Spotify (a free music platform that has most music on it). Spotify is all about creating playlists. I was thinking everyone could chime in with songs they think are great to smoke to, or are about smoking, and I will put them all into a playlist. Then we could all listen to it if we wanted. Unfortuantely, The Beatles, Led Zepplin, AC/DC, and The Eagles are not on Spotify, but the majority of other music is. Any genre is game. You just need to have prior experience with enjoying smoking to that particular song. Roots, rock, reggae, hip-hop, jam band tracks, jazz, r&b, blues, etc. Please no hating on peoples choices. 

Hoping people will get behind this. I will post the playlist once we get a few entries. I can even make the playlist "collaborative" in Spotify, so that people can add to it as they like. I will start it off with some obvious choices...

Burn One Down - Ben Harper
Voodoo Child - Jimi Hendrix
Low Rider - War


----------



## Slipon (Oct 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;WeYsTmIzjkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeYsTmIzjkw&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## SmokeDaHerb (Oct 14, 2012)

Mattafix - Big City Life
Kid Cudi - Soundtrack to my life
Eminem - Infinite
Eminem - That's all she wrote
Kid Cudi - Marijuana
Kid Cudi - Up Up and Away
2pac - Ghetto Gospel
Nas / Damian Marley - Patience
Biggie Smalls - Sky is the limit
Biggie Smalls - Juice
Icecube - It was a good day
Bob Marley - Three little birds ( wake n bake haha )
Eddy Grant - Electric avenue
Flipsyde - Someday
Lighthouse Family - High
Wiz Khalifa - The Thrill
Wiz khalifa - When I'm Gone

All the songs are great to smoke to. No specific order, enjoy


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Oct 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;dDV9mwLS39w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDV9mwLS39w&amp;feature=g-like[/video]


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 14, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iH8OcrxKitg


----------



## loveulongtime (Oct 14, 2012)

thanks, all. keep em coming. if you have a bunch of songs, try to list 3-5 of your favorites. thanks!



rollajoint said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iH8OcrxKitg


"The address wasn't understood". what song is this?


----------



## lokie (Oct 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;E2VCwBzGdPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=E2VCwBzGdPM[/video]

when times were different


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 21, 2012)

Cannabis Corpse - I will smoke you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;u7pE5Emap0Y]http://youtu.be/u7pE5Emap0Y[/video] my heart is like a wheel!


----------



## crazymanny00 (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;O7Bh2VQxaj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7Bh2VQxaj8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 26, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned this one?

[youtube]3LRI3so_YdI[/youtube]


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Oct 27, 2012)

Sublime - 5446 That's My Number/Ball and Chain
Wu-Tang Clan - Wolves
Squirrel Nut Zippers - Bad Businessman
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Lookin' Out My Back Door
Ray Charles - Let's Go Get Stoned
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Apache Rose Peacock
Galactic - Cineramascope
Booker T & the MG's - Green Onions

I could do this all day.


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;f3sEpFYGoEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3sEpFYGoEk[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;2ZT7-7HV8NU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZT7-7HV8NU[/video]


----------



## Cheif Kief (Oct 30, 2012)

*

Megalodon Shottie Blaster VIP 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIfynM5FDF4

Audio - Prototype 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p345Qpp7EHU

Phatman - Full of Robots (Turn up your bass for this one!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk6XselfSP4

Dexx - Year 3000 (BEST DUBSTEP TUNE)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocwcVgL0QHY​




*


----------



## Hilltop112 (Nov 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akDxS3A87Ec&feature=plcp

High as fuck, lol this guy is funny


----------



## Hal Incandenza (Nov 5, 2012)

Weed King
[video=youtube;GfH9-MgouFs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfH9-MgouFs[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

I love getting baked to this track!

[video=youtube;yNo2F645DGc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNo2F645DGc[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

...are U experienced?

[video=youtube;zg2segLZoeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg2segLZoeA[/video]


----------

